# polars for C&c 29 mk1



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi I just got on the sight . I have been raceing a c&c 29 mk1 . We race in light wind most of the time . Im always looking to improve on our skills. Im trying to find polars for my boat. Any help would be great.


----------

